# Okada is helping AEW get a deal with NJPW



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Okada told Weekly Pro Wrestling Magazine that he would be open to joining the AEW roster if NJPW and AEW could work out a deal, similar to the deal they currently have with ROH.

He went on to say right now nothing is planned but he hopes he can help extend the hand and work out something where talent from both sides could work for both companies in the near future.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Ibushi Omega, champion vs champion wens3

I'd be down with this mostly because it benefits everyone and hurts no one so why not. I haven't been watching NJPW since Jay White won the IWGP belt, this would be a great way for me to see some faves I haven't kept up with all year


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Imagine this : 

Moxley beat Jéricho and then your hear this : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD316l1Bl_E


----------



## Fizanko (Apr 4, 2016)

I really hope it can happen at some point, not only because NJPW is my top one company that has my most favorite wrestlers in it , but because it's always fun to see wrestling company cooperation in delivering the best shows with their best wrestlers.

The amazing All-In felt a bit like what an AEW and NJPW cooperation could be.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Its gonna happen eventually, there are so many stories they can tell. Not to mention the large portion of AEW existing simply because of Bullet Club/NJPW. 

Can you imagine Jay White and GOD showing up to attack Kenny and The Bucks and fucking Ibushi makes the save? Roof right off the fucking building.

Not to mention if AEW books an Okada/Omega match they'll sell 20k tickets or more easily.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This could be quite cool.

YANO vs Orange Cassidy :mark:

Oh and obviously the other great matches as well that would be possible :side:


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Juice Robinson vs. Matt Jackson!!! Would break records!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:fingerscrossed


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Also clearly the lines are there as Jericho is gonna wrestle at WK and Kenny can still if he wants to. 

I doubt we see anything until after WK but after that I think its inevitable. ROH is now the 4th biggest company in the States and it really makes no sense for NJPW to partner with them anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If they got access to NJPW's roster they wouldn't need anyone else for the mens division outside Punk.

Imagine the current roster + Okada, Tanahashi, Naito, Jay, Ibushi, Ishii, Ospreay, Kenta, Shingo etc.

Talk about a stacked roster.

Asuka, Io, Kairi and Hana (great look and charismatic, haven't seen her wrestle though) should all be chased after and be used as pillars for the womens division.

Edit: Think about Okada vs Omega V headlining AEW's WM/WK show in the States :sodone

The of the buzz around that match for AEW's grandest show of the year :banderas


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

AEW having the best in the world in Okada would be good


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Taroostyles said:


> Also clearly the lines are there as Jericho is gonna wrestle at WK and Kenny can still if he wants to.
> 
> I doubt we see anything until after WK but after that I think its inevitable. ROH is now the 4th biggest company in the States and it really makes no sense for NJPW to partner with them anymore.


ROH could fall to 6th at some point next year behind MLW and NWA if things don't improve after December. NJPW has nothing to gain from a partnership with them at this rate.

There's a lot of possibilities here, though. NJPW could work with BOTH AEW and ROH in theory, similar to how PWN is working with both Impact and MLW. Obviously the bigger New Japan stars would more likely appear on AEW than ROH so not sure the latter would accept being on the lower end of the deal there, but given that they're on life support at this point they would probably take whatever they can get.

I've always felt an AEW-NJPW collaboration was inevitable. And given that New Japan's U.S. expansion has stalled since the departure of the Elite, it's more likely than ever that this will be realized in 2020.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

This would be AMAZING, yes please!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I always assumed NJPW and AEW would work together but I also felt New Japan would want to wait before making any kind of arrangement. Firstly they have ROH and CMLL as partners (AEW are partnered with AAA) so they want to honour those and would feel the need to give significant notice before ending them. Second, AEW is still brand new, I would want to have at least a year on tv before breaking any existing partnerships.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> Its gonna happen eventually, there are so many stories they can tell. Not to mention the large portion of AEW existing simply because of Bullet Club/NJPW.
> 
> Can you imagine Jay White and GOD showing up to attack Kenny and The Bucks and fucking Ibushi makes the save? Roof right off the fucking building.
> 
> Not to mention if AEW books an Okada/Omega match they'll sell 20k tickets or more easily.


No memes, I think Okada/Omega V with a strong undercard can sell out a baseball stadium.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> No memes, I think Okada/Omega V with a strong undercard can sell out a baseball stadium.


Naito vs Moxley, Jay vs Jericho, Ishii vs Cody and Ibushi vs Pac :sodone

That has the makings of an all time great PPV.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Omega vs Okada V on North American soil kada kada kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Based Okada :westbrook need this cross promotion action. Would love to see Jake against some of their hard hitting talent.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Now this is the type of stuff that will take things to the next level. 

The best of both sides of the world, keeps fresh feuds available.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Based Okada :westbrook need this cross promotion action. Would love to see Jake against some of their hard hitting talent.


 Hager vs Ishii or Shingo :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> Now this is the type of stuff that will take things to the next level.
> 
> The best of both sides of the world, keeps fresh feuds available.


NJPW has the best talent in the world, it would make AEW prime time if they were able to seal a deal. AEW would legitimately be able to do 60,000 for their big show of the year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ace said:


> Hager vs Ishii or Shingo :mark: :mark: :mark:


Jake said he was one of the toughest on the roster. Would love to see him test that against the strong style. He gone feel it. :banderas.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AEW need to get a deal sorted so AEW can be used for WK and we can get Okada, Tana, Jay, Naito, Ibushi etc. live on American TV.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I know you're all thinking it: Okada vs. Marko Stunt kada

Seriously, I hope AEW and NJPW come to an arrangement. There are so many intriguing matchups. Please let this happen. :fingerscrossed


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

gimmie Tama Tonga on national TV.

Suzuki/Moxley.. :ellen


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> No memes, I think Okada/Omega V with a strong undercard can sell out a baseball stadium.


Yeah I think an AEW vs NJPW card in general headlined by Okada/Omega could certainly do that. The appetite for both promotions is extremely high and they serve alot of the same fanbase. 

Okada/Omega V 
Bucks & Cody/GOD & Switchblade 
Naito/Moxley 
Tanahashi/Jericho II 
Ishii/Pentagon 
Ibushi/Fenix 
Evil & Sanada/LAX 
Ospreay/Darby 
Shingo/Page 

Pretty much a dream card.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah I think an AEW vs NJPW card in general headlined by Okada/Omega could certainly do that. The appetite for both promotions is extremely high and they serve alot of the same fanbase.
> 
> Okada/Omega V
> Bucks & Cody/GOD & Switchblade
> ...


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

From what I know, when Okada was at All In he basically booked himself and told NJPW there's no way they can change his mind. The dude has serious pull.

And Okada is close with the Bucks. They took care of him when he was at TNA getting shafted, and he's especially great friends with Nick.

It's got to happen at some point, it's just too obvious not to. It's the US exposure NJPW has been wanting so badly, and it's fucking DIMES.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> *I know you're all thinking it: Okada vs. Marko Stunt* kada
> 
> Seriously, I hope AEW and NJPW come to an arrangement. There are so many intriguing matchups. Please let this happen. :fingerscrossed


Not gonna lie, I'd watch the fuck out of that although I'd prefer Stunt vs Shingo.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Watching Shingo hit Marko with a full speed pumping bomber would bring me so much joy.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I actually don't see this happening. cool of okada tho
but it just aint happening
maybe in the future, but not anytime soon tho. and deciding who will go over is going to be a nightmare when we know the nature of both companies. NJPW won't accept to be the inferior one and no way aew will since they are the one with the tv deal. 
its a huge dream, would be awesome but when you think about it or five seconds the amount of complications are through the roof


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Marko Stunt vs Bad Luck Fale :banderas


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Stunt vs Suzuki :shocked:


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

patpat said:


> I actually don't see this happening. cool of okada tho
> but it just aint happening


Maybe, Japan is weird like that. But I saw Okada and Tanahashi's faces when they squared off in Dallas. The crowd was so hot when the bell rung they were emotionally overcome by it. They want to work in the US so damn bad I think. They love the hot crowds.

And Stunt vs. Yano Toru is the obvious dream match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tilon said:


> From what I know, when Okada was at All In he basically booked himself and told NJPW there's no way they can change his mind. The dude has serious pull.
> 
> And Okada is close with the Bucks. They took care of him when he was at TNA getting shafted, and he's especially great friends with Nick.
> 
> It's got to happen at some point, it's just too obvious not to. It's the US exposure NJPW has been wanting so badly, and it's fucking DIMES.


I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet (yes I know ROH and CMLL, but this partnership would have to take precedence and we all know those parties don't offer much to NJPW anymore), NJPW's expansion into USA has fallen flat since they lost Kenny and The Bucks. This would only benefit both promotions immensely.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Ace said:


> I'm surprised it has happened yet (yes I know ROH and CMLL, but this partnership would have to take precedence nd we all know those parties don't offer much to NJPW anymore), NJPW's expansion into USA has fallen flat since they lost Kenny and The Bucks. This would only benefit both promotions immensely.


Makes sense for people to think it could never happen for a while. Then you drop the bomb after AEW is well established.

DIMES.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Ace said:


> I'm surprised it has happened yet (yes I know ROH and CMLL, but this partnership would have to take precedence nd we all know those parties don't offer much to NJPW anymore), NJPW's expansion into USA has fallen flat since they lost Kenny and The Bucks. This would only benefit both promotions immensely.


As I said earlier, I believe the main sticking point is not loyalty to their partners but the uncertainty over AEW's longevity. I think once they've been on TNT for 12 months and have consistent ratings and PPV sales we'll see a deal being struck.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

The thought of that partnership would be dangerous... like I couldnt think of a more exciting wrestling product


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ObsoleteMule said:


> The thought of that partnership would be dangerous... like I couldnt think of a more exciting wrestling product












Fuck that would be beautiful. This is what AEW need to grow, other hope was Punk but he seems to have shut the door.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Down to see this happen! :yay


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Maybe, Japan is weird like that. But I saw Okada and Tanahashi's faces when they squared off in Dallas. The crowd was so hot when the bell rung they were emotionally overcome by it. They want to work in the US so damn bad I think. They love the hot crowds.
> 
> And Stunt vs. Yano Toru is the obvious dream match.


like I said both companies are actually too big, too many complications, and the relationship between both brands isn't good at all. remember the Dave report about their shitty relationship ? 
again that would be huge but if something like that was happening anytime soon it would have happened already. long term? yes right now meh 
and even if they work together I don't see them doing anything big like te cards people are laying around because they also do long term writing and certainly have already most of their long term projects laid out. so nothing substantial will happen 

and finally ( yes I am the party pooper but prefer a realistic approach) , I think a lot are overestimating the influence a njpw/aew card would do in the US. who I see like "its going to sell a 60k stadium" no it won't, because in the us a guy like nato isn't even half the draw he is in Japan, and the njpw fanbase in the us is a fanbase aew already has. so don't see it being as big as everyone seems to think. 

it's a class act by okada tho


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

It would revolve around Omega-Okada at first and be limited I think. Yeah both companies are big, it's not like they're going to merge or something. But just small partnership has amazing benefits.

Omega Okada alone is pouring jet fuel on anything it touches.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Ace said:


> Fuck that would be beautiful. This is what AEW need to grow, other hope was Punk but he seems to have shut the door.


Punk's over. He's over the hill, he's not too bright, did he really think he was just going to go in and clean house in MMA pushing his mid-late thirties? What a goofball. And the general contempt he has for his fans is a total turnoff.

He's sort of a low-key real life MJF. Sniffs his own farts way too much.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I hope this happens. It would be awesome for both companies, and especially for us fans.

I also hope AEW can eventually work with ROH, Impact and the NWA. Maybe put on a supercard that benefits everyone involved.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I really need this to happen. The few NJPW shows I've watched I enjoyed a lot. So if some deal could be stuck oh god.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tilon said:


> It would revolve around Omega-Okada at first and be limited I think. Yeah both companies are big, it's not like they're going to merge or something. But just small partnership has amazing benefits.
> 
> Omega Okada alone is pouring jet fuel on anything it touches.


 when will you do your omega okada thing? and who will win? 
because with the story they are doing with omega now there will be two periods the down period ( which is almost over if you notice how he is presented and everything) and the "up" period the they start building him up. if you do the match in the down its worthless because he isn't at his best, if you do it in the "up" and okada wins then you are fucking up your own storyline and hurting the character in your build up. if you Mae omega win its weird because that means he just beat okada twice and that's something I have a hard time seeing njpw accepting. 
its like when people say champion vs champion its never going to happen because the amount of politics around who will win is going to be insane and none of the company will let it go. 

again in fantasy it sounds and is fucking awesome in reality and practice you can just see its meh 
great act by okada tho, he wants to be with his friends I think.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

AEW is run by Cody, Bucks. They'd book themselves to lose and they'd be happy to do it

AEW/NJPW supercard would do 60k arena in under 30 minutes


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

patpat said:


> when will you do your omega okada thing? and who will win?


Omega finally wins the belt after his arc, he's over, his music hits, joyful celebration.

Then the coin drops.

The hype train would leave the rails. 

And I'd have them trade victories. Everyone thinks of them as equals now anyway, and it'd be the right thing to do. It would be absolute fire.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Omega finally wins the belt after his arc, he's over, his music hits, joyful celebration.
> 
> Then the coin drops.
> 
> ...


a omega who just won a title from jericho after a almost one year reign is never going to lose, at least not in the first two months and certainly not against an outsider, because thy would be building him to take y2j's role. so this could work but only if like omega wins the first one then okada strikes back and win but even then. so many complications. 

i do agree It would be fire too, but this is something you do in the same way Floyd/Connor happened, but even then who goes over first because that first one will be the most remembered. the amount of politicking is going to be through the fucking roof :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> AEW is run by Cody, Bucks. They'd book themselves to lose and they'd be happy to do it
> 
> AEW/NJPW supercard would do 60k arena in under 30 minutes


 It wouldn't surprise me if they sold 60,000 tickets for AEW's WK with just Okada-Omega V announced.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> AEW is run by Cody, Bucks. They'd book themselves to lose and they'd be happy to do it
> 
> AEW/NJPW supercard would do 60k arena in under 30 minutes


there is a huge difference between them losing to put over their own guys in their roster to ensure the future of their company and them losing to outsiders from a company they have bad relationships with. they aren't morons 
they only allowed PAC to come in and beat the aew guys when they were sure they could get him in their own roster. ( listen to what they say about njpw, both the bucks nd Kenny and njpw not allowing them to do the "goodbye" show like Nakamura, kushida and other guy that left + aew is run by Tony khan and when he doesn't agree with something It doesn't happen, the bucks wanted to lose against Lucha Bros at DON and he told them to btfo 
and i fundamentally disagree with the 60k sellout in under 30 minutes, this is not even optimistic, its delusional. :nerd:


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

patpat said:


> a omega who just won a title from jericho after a almost one year reign is never going to lose, at least not in the first two months and certainly not against an outsider, because thy would be building him to take y2j's role.


Losing to Okada, especially when you are Kenny Omega, is not a setback. It would give legitimacy to both promotions. Don't have titles on the line. You do it for respect.

I don't see any downsides at all. Give them both a win, or even do a draw like their second match.

NJPW might not play ball just because of Nippon hardassness, but it's a gold mine and everyone knows it. Bonus, it'd be easy to get everyone over doing it and not hurt anyone.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hope it doesn’t happen at this point. Don’t want AEW sullying my New Japan. Given that there appears to be genuine heat, I have hope.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

A lot of money to be made with a deal like this


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I hope it happens one day, but the stuff in the OP doesn’t really tell me anything new.

It’s basically Okada saying “ there’s nothing planned, but I’d love for it to happen.” Still don’t see it happening for a long time.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Losing to Okada, especially when you are Kenny Omega, is not a setback. It would give legitimacy to both promotions. Don't have titles on the line. You do it for respect.
> 
> I don't see any downsides at all. Give them both a win, or even do a draw like their second match.
> 
> NJPW might not play ball just because of Nippon hardassness, but it's a gold mine and everyone knows it. Bonus, it'd be easy to get everyone over doing it and not hurt anyone.


losing to okada when you are Kenny Omega in njpw isn't a setback, but people needs to realize that its not njpw anymore and that aew isn't as nice as most people think. you aint beating one of their top guys on the American soil if you are an outsider. same reason the Lucha Bros lost to the bucks in the us at don and then won in Mexico. the LB only won at all out when they were already going to be in the aew roster and integrated in the tournament. 
so it would either be omega wins in the usa and okada wins in Japan or something like that. 

and it depends, if you are Kenny Omega the guy from aew and you lose to the top guy from njpw on the usa in an aew show then you look bad.because you lost to the top guy of another company in usa, and okada in the usa is much less of a big deal than in Japan. 
again its a goldmine for great matches, but also a goldmine for the worst politics shit.which is why I said no important match would happen 

just my take


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This sounds awesome. I'd love to see it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

patpat said:


> there is a huge difference between them losing to put over their own guys in their roster to ensure the future of their company and them losing to outsiders from a company they have bad relationships with. they aren't morons
> they only allowed PAC to come in and beat the aew guys when they were sure they could get him in their own roster. ( listen to what they say about njpw, both the bucks nd Kenny and njpw not allowing them to do the "goodbye" show like Nakamura, kushida and other guy that left + aew is run by Tony khan and when he doesn't agree with something It doesn't happen, the bucks wanted to lose against Lucha Bros at DON and he told them to btfo
> and i fundamentally disagree with the 60k sellout in under 30 minutes, this is not even optimistic, its delusional. :nerd:


You fundamentally don't understand the mindset behind AEW. They're smart enough to know that the fans are smart enough to not think WOW i GuESs kennY aNd AEw sUck Cuz tHEY lost the match 

It would be an All In type show where it's a super card for its own sake.

As far as the personal grudge - rumors. And no bad blood is gonna stop $$$ regardless

Speaking of money - there was demand for All Out in the range of 100,000. That's how many people were queueing online to get tickets. They could've run Soldier Field

A joint show with a match like Okada v Omega, World Champ v World Champ would sell out a stadium easily. 30 minutes or less


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

I always wanted to see a supercard with some of the bigger companies not named wwe(not becuase I hate wwe, but because they just won't do it lol) and at the end of the show you just end it with a big ass brawl between all the companies all over the arena. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't see how this wouldn't benefit both parties. It sounds fucking amazing.
NJPW getting some big American exposure more so than ROH could ever offer and AEW getting access to NJPW's talent pool.
The cards that they could build together...

:banderas


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Thumbinthebum said:


> Stunt vs Suzuki :shocked:


I almost choked on my tea!!! Lmao!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah. Don't want this. Would always prefer NJPW doing its own thing.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thumbinthebum said:


> I always assumed NJPW and AEW would work together but I also felt New Japan would want to wait before making any kind of arrangement. Firstly they have ROH and CMLL as partners (AEW are partnered with AAA) so they want to honour those and would feel the need to give significant notice before ending them. Second, AEW is still brand new, I would want to have at least a year on tv before breaking any existing partnerships.




I’m glad Okada is helping this along. I also don’t think partnering with ROH should be a problem. I think it would be nice if NWA, Impact, MLW, AEW, and ROH could all align with each other, exchange talent, and not have their shows in competing time slots and cities.

I think the AAA CMLL blood feud is the main obstacle to NJPW working with AEW, more than any conflict of interest with ROH and AEW both being in the states.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I know this won't happen but it would be awesome if they did strike an agreement and redid The Invasion angle from 01 and did it RIGHT with new people. Have the top players against the top players, AEW vs NJPW.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

No thanks. These Japanese wrestlers usually bore me to death because they're never booked right in America. Just let them stay in Japan where they're used right. Rarely have I seen Japanese wrestlers booked right in America.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Good! The thought of having seen Omega and Mox in NJPW for the last time is a real bummer. They arguably fit in better there than they do in AEW. And of course seeing the likes of Okada in AEW would be really cool too.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Mox and Shota together again. Make it happen.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Thing that'll help any potential NJPW partnership is offering to take a young lion & following enough of what NJPW expects & what the young lion wants. Maybe even give a perennial mid-carder an edge (for example, SANADA or EVIL since they are both talented enough to work TV). Might be the best possible way for the two companies to build a relationship.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Don’t know if the partnership will ever happen - I hope it does

But I do think AEW will become NJPW wrestler’s USA choice above WWE as their next step

I think we might still see Okada, Ibushi, Takagi, Sanada and more in AEW

Nakamura can be everybody’s cautionary tale


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

NJPW would be crazy not to sign some sort of talent trading deal. Firstly AEW could send some of their roster over to get experience in another company (benefitting both wrestlers and the company) and NJPW could get their biggest stars TV time on a major network in the US and UK. Okada vs Omega in the US. Ibushi vs Omega. Moxley vs Naito etc.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Okada good

Vince bad


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

That would be awesome.

Does NJPW have a written agreement with ROH?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DJ Punk said:


> A lot of money to be made with a deal like this


Only if it´s part of a bigger storyline. 

That was the most disappointing part to me about AEW´s debut. Just like SD with Fox, they had six months to come up with their mind-blowing main angle that gets the audience hooked.

If I got NJPW on board, I´d make it part of an invasion angle. To really switch it up and make it feel different, I´d make Hiraku Shida the leader of the NJPW stable. Pretend Masato Tanaka is her powerful rich uncle. There you have your connection to make Tazz the mouthpiece of the stable. Kenta, Ibushi and Oakda as their stars. The storyline is America has gotten soft with a flabby Jericho as their world champion. Japan is taking over. 

Tazz: Beat us, if you can....
All: Survive if we let you. 

Whatever you do with such a cooperation, just don´t make it about having dream matches. You need an actual story.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

llj said:


> Okada good
> 
> Vince bad


Yes.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That would be a legendary deal. New Japan can use more exposure and having Japanese stars on TNT would be huge and AEW could use some of those big name Japanese stars like Naito, Okada, Ibushi on Dynamite would be huge. That would be a mutually beneficial partnership.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That would be a legendary deal. New Japan can use more exposure and having Japanese stars on TNT would be huge and AEW could use some of those big name Japanese stars like Naito, Okada, Ibushi on Dynamite would be huge. That would be a mutually beneficial partnership.


I think a deal with Stardom and NJPW would be a legendary deal, seen as both are owned by the same company. First time today that Riho walked out with her AEW title on Stardom, might not be anything to read into but I could with how over she's gotten them wanting to get two or three names on their roster to work with AEW, alongside Bea and Riho and get them over with an American audience. 

With NJPW, we could get some dream matches and maybe a NJPW invasion storyline, you could have some tension with Ibushi and Omega with Ibushi turning on NJPW out of loyalty to Omega or vice versa. It's a better for NJPW then ROH,they be on a national tv station in America for starters. It be money for sure.

I could see the Stardom one happening, but NJPW might take a while to happen if it does.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

looper007 said:


> I think a deal with Stardom and NJPW would be a legendary deal, seen as both are owned by the same company. First time today that Riho walked out with her AEW title on Stardom, might not be anything to read into but I could with how over she's gotten them wanting to get two or three names on their roster to work with AEW, alongside Bea and Riho and get them over with an American audience.
> 
> With NJPW, we could get some dream matches and maybe a NJPW invasion storyline, you could have some tension with Ibushi and Omega with Ibushi turning on NJPW out of loyalty to Omega or vice versa. It's a better for NJPW then ROH,they be on a national tv station in America for starters. It be money for sure.
> 
> I could see the Stardom one happening, but NJPW might take a while to happen if it does.


Yeah there is insane potential in a "America has gotten soft, we are taking over"-storyline. 

Omega could become the "Sting" of the whole storyline. The NJPW faction could argue that Japan made him, when the USA rejected him. Joins us. We are your true friends. This is like NWO/Hart Foundation rolled into one. 

You have a hugely over Riho, who has to pick a side. What about Moxley? 

Where do Pentagon Jr. and Fenix stand in a feud between America and Japan. 

Does Orange Cassidy care? :up

Mixed tag matches between Cody/Brandi and Shida/X. 

There are so many angles you can play here. This sh*t basically writes itself and can elevate the whole product to another level. 

It´s a potential gold mine.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

2 x 2 hour weekly shows needed for a start..........can't see that until at least 12-18 months away


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

That's class by Okada.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds very cool but when the deal with ROH is up? cause until that nothing is going to happen


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah there is insane potential in a "America has gotten soft, we are taking over"-storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Start with having Bullet Club invading AEW, something like G.O.D challenge the tag champs, then escalate that to BC vs the Elite, and after a while have some NJPW faces come in and pick sides.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BornBad said:


> Sounds very cool but when the deal with ROH is up? cause until that nothing is going to happen


The deal with ROH is already over from what I hear

Bit of bad blood between them now - especially with NJPW running the Dallas show solo


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't see it happening any time soon. NJPW felt disrespected the way the Elite treated them. Remember they hated when WWE signed Nakamura and Styles even though their contracts were up and no longer wanted to work with WWE. What the Elite did was worse in their minds.

Remember NJPW have had option to book Omega a should they choose and haven't done it.. should tell you where they stand


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Not going to lie, with Anthem owning AXS TV I could see NJPW giving Impact's new ownership a chance before AEW tbh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

somerandomfan said:


> Not going to lie, with Anthem owning AXS TV I could see NJPW giving Impact's new ownership a chance before AEW tbh.


They hate impact for how they treated Okada

I think this thread might miss how much actual pull Okada has


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

I suppose it would be fine for die hard wrestling fans, but none of the casuals that AEW needs to attract know or give any shits what NJPW is or who Okada is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Don't see it happening any time soon. NJPW felt disrespected the way the Elite treated them. Remember they hated when WWE signed Nakamura and Styles even though their contracts were up and no longer wanted to work with WWE. What the Elite did was worse in their minds.
> 
> Remember NJPW have had option to book Omega a should they choose and haven't done it.. should tell you where they stand


The office has a problem with them, not the boys and with the pull that Okada has I can see it happening after WrestleKingdom.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I hope it works out I love cross promotion stuff with wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

V-Trigger said:


> The office has a problem with them, not the boys and with the pull that Okada has I can see it happening after WrestleKingdom.


If NJPW’s choice is no Okada, or dual contract Okada

They will put pen to paper quick


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Not gonna get too excited until it's officially announced. 


If it does happen, holy shit the match possibilities!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Venocide said:


> Not gonna get too excited until it's officially announced.
> 
> 
> If it does happen, holy shit the match possibilities!


Well... we can start with Mox v Ishii 2 and go from there :lenny


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They hate impact for how they treated Okada
> 
> I think this thread might miss how much actual pull Okada has


While that is true that's also old management and booking teams completely, people like Dixie Carter, Jeff Jarrett, Eric Bischoff and Vince Russo are completely gone from the company. And the current owners have bought the channel that NJPW has a TV deal with in the US and is still treating them just as well as the old ownership of AXS has. Not to mention this is wrestling, never say never.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

True. True.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> but none of the casuals that AEW needs to attract know or give any shits what NJPW is or who Okada is.


They'll know after he has a 50 star match with Big Pesos Kenny


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

And still nothing has happened, bloody shame to, freakin covid!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It wasn't going to happen. NJPW has their own American expansion off-shoot.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd like to see AEW do more work with OWE post COVID. AEW could become THE premier foreign wrestling promotion in China especially after WWE kind of dropped the ball whilst trying to expand there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd like to see AEW do more work with OWE post COVID. AEW could become THE premier foreign wrestling promotion in China especially after WWE kind of dropped the ball whilst trying to expand there.


YOU’RE NOT ALLOWED TO POST POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!! WAHHHH!!!


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

This would be a great beneficial deal. Make it happen.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd like to see AEW do more work with OWE post COVID. AEW could become THE premier foreign wrestling promotion in China especially after WWE kind of dropped the ball whilst trying to expand there.


I think I remember reading that OWE folded shortly after they announced their partnership which is why you barely saw those guys after the first couple shows.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

BigCy said:


> I think I remember reading that OWE folded shortly after they announced their partnership which is why you barely saw those guys after the first couple shows.


Actually, OWE is still around, and held a few shows between April and June this year. The Strong Hearts members have just been in AAA now working some angle.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I would not mind seeing an All Nations Cup with wrestlers from the five continents.

With NJPW talent this would work really well.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

InexorableJourney said:


> I would not mind seeing an All Nations Cup with wrestlers from the five continents.
> 
> With NJPW talent this would work really well.


I love this idea and actually had a very similar concept that I hope comes to fruition.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd rather AEW make a deal with anyone else.. We don't need New Japan guys ruining AEW with their lack of mic skills and charisma.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

BigCy said:


> I think I remember reading that OWE folded shortly after they announced their partnership which is why you barely saw those guys after the first couple shows.


OWE seemed to be poorly ran and took advantage of a lot of their trainees. Then the whole OWE UK debacle happened and it was a wrap. It's a shame too because I thought they could've been akin to how lucha libre gained a lot of US exposure when WCW started incorporating them into their shows more and more. When we talk about OWE at it's core, at least from what I gathered, they wanted to introduce their take on professional wrestling with some kung-fu flair/theatrics/presentation. The problem is, they often showcased the Japanese wrestlers (STRONGHEARTS) and seldom gave their Chinese wrestlers much chance to showcase their style on a bigger stage. I could be tripping but that was my take on the situation.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Sheik said:


> I'd rather AEW make a deal with anyone else.. We don't need New Japan guys ruining AEW with their lack of mic skills and charisma.


Yeah, about that...

Charisma:


























Promo skills:

G1 Special in USA - Okada and Gedo Address the Crowd

"This is the first time, but not the last time!" - Okada's post-Dallas address

KENTA Compares His NJPW Run To WWE Run As Hideo Itami

Not to mention that AEW can do subtitles too.


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

Verbatim17 said:


> Actually, OWE is still around, and held a few shows between April and June this year. The Strong Hearts members have just been in AAA now working some angle.


The last I heard, is that OWE changed to operating out of Cambodia, as there were some sort of problems in China. That was early in the year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

FaceTime Heel said:


> OWE seemed to be poorly ran and took advantage of a lot of their trainees. Then the whole OWE UK debacle happened and it was a wrap. It's a shame too because I thought they could've been akin to how lucha libre gained a lot of US exposure when WCW started incorporating them into their shows more and more. When we talk about OWE at it's core, at least from what I gathered, they wanted to introduce their take on professional wrestling with some kung-fu flair/theatrics/presentation. The problem is, they often showcased the Japanese wrestlers (STRONGHEARTS) and seldom gave their Chinese wrestlers much chance to showcase their style on a bigger stage. I could be tripping but that was my take on the situation.


Yeah, I remember seeing some promotional vids of OWE and I was pretty impressed with some monk looking dude and was ready to see what they could do and all we got was stronghearts and then they kind of disappeared. It's a shame because that was one working relationship that I wanted to see. 

Anyway thanks to those who shared info about OWE. Such a shame, this could have been a good working arangement.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah to see the flippy floppy low carders get strong styled out of their boots...


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Stronghearts were awesome , hopefully get the 3 of them back on AEW for a more prolonged time


----------

